# [SOLVED]Dziwne zawieszenie systmu przy instalacji

## MrX_MrY

Właśnie chciałem zaktualizować system  więc 

```
emerge --sync
```

 i 

```
emerge -Nud world
```

 i  w momencie kompilacji czegokolwiek cały system się zawiesza

z tego co widzię na ekranie to przy 

```
make
```

 tak się dzieje winę sprzętową wykluczyłem bo wszystko jest sprawne ram jak i inne podzespoły

Arfrever: Ortografia. 's/czego kolwiek/czegokolwiek/' w tytule.Last edited by MrX_MrY on Thu Mar 20, 2008 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timor

A jak to sprawdziłeś, że masz pewność?

----------

## MrX_MrY

 *timor wrote:*   

> A jak to sprawdziłeś, że masz pewność?

 

Jestem serwisantem komputerowym i elektronikiem i nie siedzę w tym fachu od wczoraj więc sprzęt wykluczam w 100% przed momentem przepiełem dysk na drugi identyczny komp i nie idzie nic instalować

----------

## timor

Są potem jakieś ślady takiego zwisu w logach?

----------

## MrX_MrY

takie ślady zwiecha i tylko reset ratuje kompa

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.9.7/temp/build.log

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ImageMagick-6.3.9-7.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.9.7/work

 * Applying imagemagick-6.3.9.8-hpgl.patch ...                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.9.7/work/ImageMagick-6.3.9 ...

 * econf: updating ImageMagick-6.3.9/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating ImageMagick-6.3.9/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-quantum-depth=16 --without-rsvg --without-included-ltdl --with-ltdl-include=/usr/include --with-ltdl-lib=/usr/lib64 --with-threads --with-modules --with-perl --with-gs-font-dir=/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript --disable-hdri --with-windows-font-dir=/usr/share/fonts/corefonts --with-magick-plus-plus --without-bzlib --without-djvu --without-fontconfig --without-fpx --without-dps --without-gslib --without-gvc --without-jbig --with-jpeg --without-jp2 --without-lcms --with-png --without-rsvg --with-tiff --with-freetype --without-wmf --without-xml --with-zlib --with-x --without-openexr --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configuring ImageMagick 6.3.9

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking maximum warning verbosity option... -Wall -W for C++ -Wall -W for C

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking if malloc debugging is wanted... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes

checking for the pthreads library -lpthreads... no

checking whether pthreads work without any flags... no

checking whether pthreads work with -Kthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -kthread... no

checking for the pthreads library -llthread... no

checking whether pthreads work with -pthread... yes

checking for joinable pthread attribute... PTHREAD_CREATE_JOINABLE

checking if more special flags are required for pthreads... no

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking for _LARGEFILE_SOURCE value needed for large files... no

checking for native large file support... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... no

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking which extension is used for runtime loadable modules... .so

checking which variable specifies run-time module search path... LD_LIBRARY_PATH

checking for the default library search path... /lib /usr/lib /usr/local/lib //usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib //usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib /lib /usr/lib /lib64 /usr/lib64 /usr/local/lib64 /lib32 /usr/lib32 /usr/local/lib32 /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/32 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/32 /usr/lib64/nspr /usr/lib64/nss /usr/lib64/qca2 /usr/lib/qt4 /usr/lib64/qt4 /usr/lib32/qt4 /usr/kde/3.5/lib /usr/kde/3.5/lib64 /usr/kde/3.5/lib32 /usr/qt/3/lib /usr/qt/3/lib64 /usr/qt/3/lib32 /opt/firefox /usr/games/lib /usr/games/lib32 /usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/

checking for library containing dlopen... -ldl

checking for dlerror... yes

checking for shl_load... (cached) no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no

checking for dld_link in -ldld... no

checking for _ prefix in compiled symbols... no

checking whether deplibs are loaded by dlopen... yes

checking for argz.h... yes

checking for error_t... yes

checking for argz_add... yes

checking for argz_append... yes

checking for argz_count... yes

checking for argz_create_sep... yes

checking for argz_insert... yes

checking for argz_next... yes

checking for argz_stringify... yes

checking if argz actually works... yes

checking whether libtool supports -dlopen/-dlpreopen... yes

checking for ltdl.h... yes

checking whether lt_dlinterface_register is declared... no

checking where to find libltdl headers... -I/usr/include

checking where to find libltdl library... -L/usr/lib64 -lltdl

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for dl.h... no

checking for sys/dl.h... no

checking for dld.h... no

checking for mach-o/dyld.h... no

checking for dirent.h... yes

checking for closedir... yes

checking for opendir... yes

checking for readdir... yes

checking for strlcat... no

checking for strlcpy... no

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking machine/param.h usability... no

checking machine/param.h presence... no

checking for machine/param.h... no

checking for mach-o/dyld.h... (cached) no

checking stdarg.h usability... yes

checking stdarg.h presence... yes

checking for stdarg.h... yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/resource.h usability... yes

checking sys/resource.h presence... yes

checking for sys/resource.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking sys/timeb.h usability... yes

checking sys/timeb.h presence... yes

checking for sys/timeb.h... yes

checking sys/times.h usability... yes

checking sys/times.h presence... yes

checking for sys/times.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/wait.h usability... yes

checking sys/wait.h presence... yes

checking for sys/wait.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdbool.h that conforms to C99... yes

checking for _Bool... yes

checking for working volatile... yes

checking for preprocessor stringizing operator... yes

checking whether stat file-mode macros are broken... no

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for C/C++ restrict keyword... __restrict

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking for long double with more range or precision than double... yes

checking whether char is unsigned... no

checking size of signed short... 2

checking size of unsigned short... 2

checking size of signed int... 4

checking size of unsigned int... 4

checking size of signed long... 8

checking size of unsigned long... 8

checking size of signed long long... 8

checking size of unsigned long long... 8

checking size of off_t... 8

checking size of size_t... 8

checking size of unsigned int*... 8

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for signed 8-bit type... signed char

checking for unsigned 8-bit type... unsigned char

checking for signed 16-bit type... signed short

checking for unsigned 16-bit type... unsigned short

checking for signed 32-bit type... signed int

checking for unsigned 32-bit type... unsigned int

checking for signed 64-bit type... signed long

checking for unsigned 64-bit type... unsigned long

checking for unsigned maximum type... unsigned long

checking for pointer difference type... unsigned long

checking whether our compiler supports __func__... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap file i/o... yes

checking whether closedir returns void... no

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... (cached) yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for working memcmp... yes

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking types of arguments for select... int,fd_set *,struct timeval *

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking for working strtod... yes

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for _exit... yes

checking for atexit... yes

checking for clock... yes

checking for clock_gettime... no

checking for execvp... yes

checking for floor... no

checking for fork... yes

checking for ftime... yes

checking for ftruncate... yes

checking for getcwd... yes

checking for getpid... yes

checking for getexecname... no

checking for getdtablesize... yes

checking for getpagesize... (cached) yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for lstat... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for munmap... yes

checking for _NSGetExecutablePath... no

checking for pclose... yes

checking for _pclose... no

checking for poll... yes

checking for popen... yes

checking for _popen... no

checking for pow... no

checking for pread... yes

checking for pwrite... yes

checking for raise... yes

checking for rand_r... yes

checking for readlink... yes

checking for realpath... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for seekdir... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking for sqrt... no

checking for setvbuf... yes

checking for stat... yes

checking for strcspn... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strpbrk... yes

checking for strspn... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for symlink... yes

checking for sysconf... yes

checking for sigemptyset... yes

checking for sigaction... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strlcat... (cached) no

checking for strlcpy... (cached) no

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for telldir... yes

checking for tempnam... yes

checking for times... yes

checking for usleep... yes

checking for vsprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for waitpid... yes

checking for _wfopen... no

checking whether pread is declared... yes

checking whether pwrite is declared... yes

checking whether strlcpy is declared... no

checking whether vsnprintf is declared... yes

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) gcc3

checking whether the compiler recognizes bool as a built-in type... yes

checking whether the compiler implements namespaces... yes

checking whether the compiler supports the std namespace... yes

checking whether the compiler supports ISO C++ standard library... yes

checking whether the compiler implements L"widestring"... yes

checking whether C++ compiler is sufficient for Magick++... yes

checking for X11 configure files...

checking for the pthreads library -lpthread... yes

checking for sqrt in -lm... yes

-------------------------------------------------------------

Checking for ZLIB support

-------------------------------------------------------------

checking zconf.h usability... yes

checking zconf.h presence... yes

checking for zconf.h... yes

checking zlib.h usability... yes

checking zlib.h presence... yes

checking for zlib.h... yes

checking for compress in -lz... yes

checking for uncompress in -lz... yes

checking for deflate in -lz... yes

checking for inflate in -lz... yes

checking for gzseek in -lz... yes

checking for gztell in -lz... yes

checking if ZLIB package is complete... yes

checking for X... libraries /usr/lib64, headers

checking whether -R must be followed by a space... neither works

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

-------------------------------------------------------------

Checking for X11 support

-------------------------------------------------------------

checking for shmctl... yes

checking for XShmAttach in -lXext... yes

checking for XShapeCombineMask in -lXext... yes

checking for XtSetEventDispatcher in -lXt... yes

-------------------------------------------------------------

Checking for FreeType 2.0 support

-------------------------------------------------------------

checking for freetype-config... freetype-config

checking for FT_Init_FreeType in -lfreetype... yes

checking ft2build.h usability... yes

checking ft2build.h presence... yes

checking for ft2build.h... yes

checking for freetype/freetype.h... yes

checking if FreeType package is complete... yes

-------------------------------------------------------------

Checking for PNG support

-------------------------------------------------------------

checking png.h usability... yes

checking png.h presence... yes

checking for png.h... yes

checking for png_get_io_ptr in -lpng... yes

checking if PNG package is complete... yes

-------------------------------------------------------------

Checking for JPEG support

-------------------------------------------------------------

checking jconfig.h usability... yes

checking jconfig.h presence... yes

checking for jconfig.h... yes

checking jerror.h usability... yes

checking jerror.h presence... yes

checking for jerror.h... yes

checking jmorecfg.h usability... yes

checking jmorecfg.h presence... yes

checking for jmorecfg.h... yes

checking jpeglib.h usability... yes

checking jpeglib.h presence... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

checking for jpeg_read_header in -ljpeg... yes

checking for JPEG library is version 6b or later... yes

checking if JPEG package is complete... yes

-------------------------------------------------------------

Checking for TIFF support

-------------------------------------------------------------

checking tiff.h usability... yes

checking tiff.h presence... yes

checking for tiff.h... yes

checking tiffio.h usability... yes

checking tiffio.h presence... yes

checking for tiffio.h... yes

checking for TIFFOpen in -ltiff... yes

checking for TIFFClientOpen in -ltiff... yes

checking for TIFFIsByteSwapped in -ltiff... yes

checking for TIFFReadRGBATile in -ltiff... yes

checking for TIFFReadRGBAStrip in -ltiff... yes

checking if TIFF package is complete... yes

checking tiffconf.h usability... yes

checking tiffconf.h presence... yes

checking for tiffconf.h... yes

checking for TIFFGetConfiguredCODECs... yes

checking for TIFFMergeFieldInfo... yes

checking for TIFFReadEXIFDirectory... yes

checking for TIFFSetErrorHandlerExt... yes

checking for TIFFSetTagExtender... yes

checking for TIFFSetWarningHandlerExt... yes

checking for TIFFSwabArrayOfTriples... yes

-------------------------------------------------------------

Checking for ImageMagick delegate programs

-------------------------------------------------------------

./configure: line 40615: test: -gt: unary operator expected

checking for autotrace... autotrace

checking for bzip2... /bin/bzip2

checking for htmlview... htmlview

checking for ralcgm... ralcgm

checking for cat... /bin/cat

checking for ufraw-batch... ufraw-batch

checking for dot... dot

checking for dvips... dvips

checking for echo... /bin/echo

checking for xterm... /usr/bin/xterm

checking for fig2dev... fig2dev

checking for convert... /usr/bin/convert

checking for display... /usr/bin/display

checking for mogrify... /usr/bin/mogrify

checking for gnuplot... gnuplot

checking for ra_pfm... ra_pfm

checking for hp2xx... hp2xx

checking for html2ps... html2ps

checking for ilbmtoppm... ilbmtoppm

checking for ppmtoilbm... ppmtoilbm

checking for lp... /usr/bin/lp

checking for lpr... /usr/bin/lpr

checking for uncompress... /bin/uncompress

checking for compress... compress

checking for gimp... /usr/bin/gimp

checking for groff... /usr/bin/groff

checking for mpeg2decode... mpeg2decode

checking for mpeg2encode... mpeg2encode

checking for mv... /bin/mv

checking for pcl6... pcl6

checking for pgpv... pgpv

checking for povray... povray

checking for gsx... /usr/bin/gsx

checking for rawtorle... rawtorle

checking for rm... /bin/rm

checking for scanimage... scanimage

checking for enscript... enscript

checking for wmf2eps... wmf2eps

checking for curl... /usr/bin/curl

checking for gxps... gxps

checking for gzip... /bin/gzip

checking for rst2html.py... rst2html.py

checking for Ghostscript fonts directory... /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/

checking for gnutar... no

checking for gtar... no

checking for tar... tar

checking for perl... perl

checking for rpmbuild... no

checking for rpm... no

checking for 7za... no

checking for zip... zip

-------------------------------------------------------------

Checking for Ghostscript support

-------------------------------------------------------------

checking for Ghostscript version... 8.62

checking for gs alpha device... pngalpha

checking for gs color device... pnmraw

checking for gs CMYK device... pam

checking for gs mono device... pnmraw

checking for gs PDF writing device... pdfwrite

checking for gs PS writing device... pswrite

checking for gs EPS writing device... epswrite

-------------------------------------------------------------

Checking for Perl support

-------------------------------------------------------------

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl version greater than or equal to 5.8.1... ok

-------------------------------------------------------------

Update ImageMagick configuration

-------------------------------------------------------------

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating config/configure.xml

config.status: creating config/delegates.xml

config.status: creating config/ImageMagick.rdf

config.status: creating config/MagickCore.dox

config.status: creating config/MagickWand.dox

config.status: creating config/type-ghostscript.xml

config.status: creating config/type-solaris.xml

config.status: creating config/type-windows.xml

config.status: creating config/type.xml

config.status: creating ImageMagick.spec

config.status: creating Magick++/bin/Magick++-config

config.status: creating magick/ImageMagick.pc

config.status: creating Magick++/lib/ImageMagick++.pc

config.status: creating Magick++/lib/Magick++.pc

config.status: creating magick/Magick-config

config.status: creating magick/MagickCore-config

config.status: creating magick/MagickCore.pc

config.status: creating magick.sh

config.status: creating magick/version.h

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating PerlMagick/Magick.pm

config.status: creating PerlMagick/Makefile.PL

config.status: creating utilities/animate.1

config.status: creating utilities/compare.1

config.status: creating utilities/composite.1

config.status: creating utilities/conjure.1

config.status: creating utilities/convert.1

config.status: creating utilities/display.1

config.status: creating utilities/identify.1

config.status: creating utilities/ImageMagick.1

config.status: creating utilities/import.1

config.status: creating utilities/mogrify.1

config.status: creating utilities/montage.1

config.status: creating utilities/stream.1

config.status: creating wand/MagickWand-config

config.status: creating wand/MagickWand.pc

config.status: creating wand/Wand-config

config.status: creating wand/Wand.pc

config.status: creating config/config.h

config.status: executing magick/magick-config.h commands

config.status: creating magick/magick-config.h - prefix MAGICKCORE for config/config.h defines

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing Magick++-config.in commands

config.status: executing Magick-config.in commands

config.status: executing MagickCore-config.in commands

config.status: executing MagickWand-config.in commands

config.status: executing Wand-config.in commands

config.status: executing magick.sh.in commands

ImageMagick is configured as follows. Please verify that this configuration

matches your expectations.

Host system type : x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

                  Option                        Value

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shared libraries  --enable-shared=yes           yes

Static libraries  --enable-static=yes           yes

Module support    --with-modules=yes            yes

GNU ld            --with-gnu-ld=yes             yes

Quantum depth     --with-quantum-depth=16       16

High Dynamic Range Imagery

                  --enable-hdri=no              no

Delegate Configuration:

BZLIB             --with-bzlib=no               no

DJVU              --with-djvu=no                no

DPS               --with-dps=no         no

FlashPIX          --with-fpx=no         no

FontConfig        --with-fontconfig=no          no

FreeType          --with-freetype=yes           yes

GhostPCL          None                          pcl6 (unknown)

GhostXPS          None                          gxps (unknown)

Ghostscript       None                          gs (8.62)

result_ghostscript_font_dir='none'

Ghostscript fonts --with-gs-font-dir=/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript

Ghostscript lib   --with-gslib=no               no

Graphviz          --with-gvc=no

JBIG              --with-jbig=no                no

JPEG v1           --with-jpeg=yes               yes

JPEG-2000         --with-jp2=no         no

LCMS              --with-lcms=no                no

LQR               --with-lqr=no         no

Magick++          --with-magick-plus-plus=yes   yes

OpenEXR           --with-openexr=no             no

PERL              --with-perl=yes               /usr/bin/perl

PNG               --with-png=yes                yes

RSVG              --with-rsvg=no                no

TIFF              --with-tiff=yes               yes

result_windows_font_dir='none'

Windows fonts     --with-windows-font-dir=/usr/share/fonts/corefonts    /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/

WMF               --with-wmf=no         no

X11               --with-x=yes                  yes

XML               --with-xml=no         no

ZLIB              --with-zlib=yes               yes

X11 Configuration:

      X_CFLAGS        =

      X_PRE_LIBS      = -lSM -lICE

      X_LIBS          = -L/usr/lib64

      X_EXTRA_LIBS    =

Options used to compile and link:

  PREFIX          = /usr

  EXEC-PREFIX     = /usr

  VERSION         = 6.3.9

  CC              = x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

  CFLAGS          = -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -pthread

  MAGICK_CFLAGS   = -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -pthread

  CPPFLAGS        = -I/usr/include/ImageMagick

  PCFLAGS         =

  DEFS            = -DHAVE_CONFIG_H

  LDFLAGS         = -Wl,-O1 -L/usr/lib64 -lfreetype -lz

  MAGICK_LDFLAGS  = -L/usr/lib64 -Wl,-O1 -L/usr/lib64 -lfreetype -lz

  LIBS            = -lMagickCore -ltiff -lfreetype -ljpeg -lXext -lSM -lICE -lX11 -lXt -lz -lm -lpthread

  CXX             = x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

  CXXFLAGS        = -march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -pthread

coders/url.c:105: warning: 'GetFTPData' defined but not used

coders/jpeg.c: In function 'WriteJPEGImage':

coders/jpeg.c:1519: warning: argument 'image' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'
```

----------

## timor

Miałem na myśli /var/log/messages lub /var/log/Xorg...

----------

## MrX_MrY

mesages nie chce się dać wczytać nic w nim nie ma a Xorg nie wiem czy ma sens bo w tej chwili nic się nie dzieje:) ale jak chcesz dam old z godziny zwiechy kompa 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/Dark-World:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux Dark-World 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #4 Sun Mar 2 01:19:25 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua x86_64

Build Date: 07 March 2008  09:48:26PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar 20 14:54:34 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7ad700

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,03ea card 1043,8234 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,03e0 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,03eb card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 10de,03f5 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,03f1 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,03f2 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,03f3 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,03f0 card 1043,8290 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,03ec card f043,8234 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,03ef card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,03f6 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,03e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,03e9 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,03d0 card 1043,8234 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:13:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430 rev 162, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdd000000/24, BIOS @ 0xdffc0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdfffec00 - 0xdfffecff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffc0000 - 0xdffdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e487 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000900 - 0x000009ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdfffec00 - 0xdfffecff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdffc0000 - 0xdffdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e487 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000900 - 0x000009ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfffec00 - 0xdfffecff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffc0000 - 0xdffdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e487 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000900 - 0x000009ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "type1" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 18:34:02 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.2.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.2.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:48 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:0d:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfffec00 - 0xdfffecff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffc0000 - 0xdffdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e487 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000900 - 0x000009ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfffec00 - 0xdfffecff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffc0000 - 0xdffdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e487 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000900 - 0x000009ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [30] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1152x864_75 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (C61) at PCI:0:13:0

(II) NVIDIA(0):     (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.61.32.25.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:0:13:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     MED MD1772LA (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): MED MD1772LA (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1152x864_75+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1152 x 864

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (91, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdfff8000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdfffec00 - 0xdfffecff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdffc0000 - 0xdffdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e487 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000900 - 0x000009ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [30] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864_75+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1152x864_75+0+0"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## MrX_MrY

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor LE-1150

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 Mar 2008 19:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant-core"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="10"

COLORTERM=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl "

HOME="/root"

HUSHLOGIN="FALSE"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DCOP="DCOPRef(konsole-4424,konsole)"

KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION="DCOPRef(konsole-4424,session-2)"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="48"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LINGUAS="pl"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS=<Usunięte>

MAKEOPTS="-j -s"

MANPATH=<Usunięte>

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NOCOLOR="false"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_IUSE=<Usunięte>

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_USE="amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PWD="/home/tomi"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.2.0:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="6"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X a52 accessibility acl acpi amd64 beckground berkdb cli cracklib cups curl dri extraicons extramodules firefox fortran gadu gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal libwww mad midi mmap mmx mng modplug mp3 mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session slang speech spl sse sse2 tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode wma xcomposite xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

WINDOWID="8388613"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthra0AUt"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

Arfrever: Usunięto zbyt długie definicje LS_COLORS, MANPATH i PORTAGE_IUSE!

----------

## Arfrever

 *MrX_MrY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> MAKEOPTS="-j -s"
> ```
> ...

 

Ustaw MAKEOPTS="-j2".

----------

## MrX_MrY

o zapomniałem dopisać a miałem MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

================================================

rozwiązany 

```
 emerge -1 --nodeps bash portage 
```

Arfrever: Ortografia. Połączono posty.

----------

